# Advance Sale on Legal Gear Methyl-OHN



## mikeb (May 18, 2004)

Millennium Fitness is going to be one of the first to stock Legal Gear's newest methyl product, Methyl-OHN.  As most of you know, Legal Gear changed supplements forever when they came out with Methyl 1-Test and Methy-OHN promises to be even more exciting.

Methyl-OHN (methyl hydroxynandrolone) is similar to Deca excpet for the 4-hydroxyl that resists estrogen conversion.  This looks to be a great supp for lean gains and will stack great with the Legal Gear Transdermas. 

We're offering a special advance sale at just $34.99/bottle.  First shipment is due in this week with more to come but this price will not last.

Click here for more info on Methyl-OHN 

Stay Strong!
Mike Berg


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Any of the PS/PH gurus want to comment on this substance?


----------



## rrgg (May 19, 2004)

I read that this appears to be very angiogenic--  on one hand, I think that means a lot of vascularity and "pumped" muscles.  On the other, I think that someone already suspectible to a tumor growth is put at risk with this drug (?)


----------



## ZECH (May 19, 2004)

I would think the hydroxynandrolone would be close to hydroxytest. Good for cutting and for lean gains when stacked with something else. Not too sure if it would be much good on it's own as a mass builder. Of course we have seen when compounds have the methyl added, they act very differently than first thought.


----------



## mikeb (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rrgg *_
> I read that this appears to be very angiogenic--  on one hand, I think that means a lot of vascularity and "pumped" muscles.  On the other, I think that someone already suspectible to a tumor growth is put at risk with this drug (?)



I think that is quite a stretch to say something like that.


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rrgg *_
> On the other, I think that someone already suspectible to a tumor growth is put at risk with this drug (?)



you could say this about ANY steroid.


----------



## rrgg (May 19, 2004)

hmm... well maybe it is a stretch, but then the claim about angiogenic is a stretch too???

Is the fact that it's methyl mean it's likely to be just as toxic as other methyls such as m-dien?  Or is that a completely separate issue?


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Ok, thank you DG!


----------



## Mudge (May 19, 2004)

Didn't know it was modled after deca, I kept hearing the 7a-OHN version compared to var. Supposedly the 7a is pretty worthless, friend tried it and said it sucks, because its getting shredded by the liver.

Hopefully this new vesion will show what it is really capable of.


----------



## tomas101 (May 19, 2004)

i bought some m-4ohn from designer supplements a few weeks ago in the liquid form...its not close to deca, its close to anavar..will start taking this in about 3 weeks along with 1test, 4oht and 4ad in a tgel...heard great stuff about this product and is getting great feedback


----------



## rrgg (May 19, 2004)

mudge- I'm not sure why you wrote 7a.  Are you talking about an older product.  kilosports describes this as 17a:

17a-methyl-3-keto-19-norandrostene-4,17-diol, 17a-methyl-4-hydroxynandrolone, 17a-methyl-4,17-dihydroxyestra-4-en-3-one,17a-methyl-3-oxo-estra-4-ene-4,17-diol,, 17a-methyl-3-keto-estra-4-ene-4,17-diol 17a-methyl-3-oxo-19-norandrostene-4,17-diol and Normethandrolone


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 19, 2004)

if im gonna hurt my self with a  oral, it better give me big results.....i look for a oral when i want big mass....its why M1t, Dbol, and Anadrol call out to me alot more than this, anavar, or oral primo


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rrgg *_
> I read that this appears to be very angiogenic--  on one hand, I think that means a lot of vascularity and "pumped" muscles.  On the other, I think that someone already suspectible to a tumor growth is put at risk with this drug (?)



Those aren't biceps on Princes arms,  those are damn tumors    Prince what size are they up to now  

Mudge, you grow any of those big tumors?


----------



## tomas101 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> if im gonna hurt my self with a  oral, it better give me big results.....i look for a oral when i want big mass....its why M1t, Dbol, and Anadrol call out to me alot more than this, anavar, or oral primo


 its actually not very hard on the liver or body for that matter...alot safer than m1t and mdein imo


----------



## LAM (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rrgg *_
> I think that someone already suspectible to a tumor growth is put at risk with this drug (?)



That is a very common misconception about steroids.  they do not cause cell proliferation, growth hormone does...


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Can I try Methyl-OHN?


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tomas101 *_
> its actually not very hard on the liver or body for that matter...alot safer than m1t and mdein imo



I agree its safer..but even the baby, anavar, will raise liver vaules...its why I lump it with anavar as one of those things that aint worth the time/money just because the effects really aint that pronounced


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 20, 2004)

I understand the attraction to 'legal' methyl's, and I've done my fair share of M1t, but for me anyway, just because its legal doesn't mean it's safe.  I actually believe M1t is more dangerous then dbol, and even drol.  Even the newer safer ones, while on paper are 'supposed' to be safe, no one really knows.  So ok, MC, BK, or who ever finds a couple of testers, and they don't die afterwards, does that mean its safe?  Hell no.  

Remember the 'classic' steroids were developed by big pharma, and had tons of testing done before they were released to the public.  1-test is the only PH I know of, that can make that claim.  Searle did research on it in the early 60's, but it was never brought to market.


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 20, 2004)

Good call Jersey


----------



## rrgg (May 20, 2004)

Jersey- I understand what you're saying.  The methyl's don't have to go through the scrutiny of the FDA like pharm. steroids.

Has anyone had blood work done after taking methyl-OHN (similar to anavar aka Oxavar)?  Thanks.


----------



## topolo (May 20, 2004)

Jersey.......I think you make a great point!


----------



## ZECH (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rrgg *_
> Has anyone had blood work done after taking methyl-OHN (similar to anavar aka Oxavar)?  Thanks.


Too new.....................the only one who might is Sldge. And he usually doesn't post it to public info. Subscribe to his newsletter.


----------



## rrgg (May 21, 2004)

> I understand the attraction to 'legal' methyl's, and I've done my fair share of M1t, but for me anyway, just because its legal doesn't mean it's safe.



1-TU claims it's delivered through the lymphatic system and bypasses the liver completely (no liver damage).  I wonder how "safe" that makes 1-TU by comparison...




> Too new.....................the only one who might is Sldge. And he usually doesn't post it to public info. Subscribe to his newsletter.



Are you implying sldge mentioned bloodwork for methyl-ohn in a recent newsletter? thx


----------



## Ginobili (May 21, 2004)

Usually sledge gives out results of bloodwork from his products in his newsletter...I don't recall any for m4ohn yet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rrgg *_
> 1-TU claims it's delivered through the lymphatic system and bypasses the liver completely (no liver damage).  I wonder how "safe" that makes 1-TU by comparison...


1-TU and other 1-testosterone products are not methylated.  1-test is relatively safe on the liver.


----------



## topolo (May 21, 2004)

also wouldnt a 1 test transdermal be even more safe on the liver?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 21, 2004)

Not according to the 1-TU advertising.


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Can you explain to me what Methylated means vs. non Methylated?   That may sound like a dumb question, but I hear the term often and don't really know what it means.   I am pretty green when it comes to steroid terms.


----------



## mikeb (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rrgg *_
> Jersey- I understand what you're saying.  The methyl's don't have to go through the scrutiny of the FDA like pharm. steroids.
> 
> Has anyone had blood work done after taking methyl-OHN (similar to anavar aka Oxavar)?  Thanks.



Good question and certainly a valid concern but has anyone...and I mean ANYONE had their liver enzymes checked before AND after a cycle?  I think the whole issue is a bit overstated.


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

There is much more to be concerned with than just liver enzymes.
Even if 1000 people had their liver enzymes checked and found no serious problems, this doesn't mean that the product is safe.  You could be at risk for a variety of other health issues that could crop up at any time down the road.   Without FDA testing and strict analysis of Prohormones or any other products that your body will be consuming, common sense tells you that there is always a risk.


----------



## rrgg (May 22, 2004)

Yes, but liver health is at least a place to start.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mikeb *_
> Good question and certainly a valid concern but has anyone...and I mean ANYONE had their liver enzymes checked before AND after a cycle?  I think the whole issue is a bit overstated.


Yes. A guy on anabolicminds forum works in a lab and checked his values every few days while on M1T for 4 weeks.  Towards the end of the cycle his enyzme values skyrocketed. Both AST and ALT were in the 300-380 range (normal is more like 50-60), and stayed elevated for awhile.  They DID return to normal however.

A guy here named Rock worked in the ER, and monitored his enyzmes before, during and after a M1T cycle.  His values also were extremely high during, but returned to normal.  I had mine checked before and three weeks after a 4 week m1t cycle, and they were normal, but borderline. 

So it IS obvious the m1t is hard on the liver.  The liver releases these enyzmes to repair itself, so it is an indicator of stress.  It also appears for a normal, healthy person, you will recover, but everyone is different.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 22, 2004)

Is M1T tougher on the liver than Methyl-D?

Oops, this is Mousie asking...I forgot that TrojanMan was logged in!  I didn't want him to look like a fruitcake!


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Yes. A guy on anabolicminds forum works in a lab and checked his values every few days while on M1T for 4 weeks.  Towards the end of the cycle his enyzme values skyrocketed. Both AST and ALT were in the 300-380 range (normal is more like 50-60), and stayed elevated for awhile.  They DID return to normal however.
> 
> A guy here named Rock worked in the ER, and monitored his enyzmes before, during and after a M1T cycle.  His values also were extremely high during, but returned to normal.  I had mine checked before and three weeks after a 4 week m1t cycle, and they were normal, but borderline.
> ...



There are millions of factors that could affect this test though Jersey.  Your statement really doesn't hold any water.

Some major factors that would affect the test...

1. Size of the person talking the M1T
2. Amount of M1T consumed.
3. Health condition prior to taking M1T.
4. How long after taking M1T was the test conducted?

Everyone knows M1T is harsh on your liver and if tested to soon it is expected to have elevated liver enzymes.  The key is how quick of a recovery does your liver and body make after the cycle?
Does M1T and other products that are stacked cause any perminent health risks?

I wish I understood more about the regulations and laws of manufacturing products like this.   Also the laws and rules of exactly how the FDA works.    Makes you wonder sometimes how products can be released for human consumption without FDA regulations.   And without FDA regulations, what regulations do the products carry?  Also, how are they enforced?  Makes you wonder what chemicals manufacturers can slip into their products?   Are they really safe?  Do the products even really contain what they say they do?   I personally don't think so.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2004)

Ah, but the point is it DOES raise liver enyzmes.  I was responding to MikeB who seemed to question whether a methylated substance even caused the liver stress.  At the end of my post, I stated everyone is different.  So yes, bodyweight, liver condition, etc, is going to make a difference.  My point is that over the years others have had liver enyzme tests after lengthy cycles, including dianabol, anadrol, which are also methylated.  Trust me, in general M1T takes the cake for quickly accelerating liver enyzmes.  Interpret this anyway you want...


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> Is M1T tougher on the liver than Methyl-D?
> 
> Oops, this is Mousie asking...I forgot that TrojanMan was logged in!  I didn't want him to look like a fruitcake!




Nice Cuts on the Dawg


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Can you explain to me what Methylated means vs. non Methylated?   That may sound like a dumb question, but I hear the term often and don't really know what it means.   I am pretty green when it comes to steroid terms.


Just saw this question Randy.  Adding a methyl group to a oral steroid is a structural modification that makes it much more bioavailable by strongly inhibiting breakdown in the liver.  But the liver works overtime trying to break it down, and this is what causes the liver damage. M1T for instance is the methylated version of 1-testosterone.  Most illegal oral steroids like dianabol, anadrol, winstrol, etc are also methylated.


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Just saw this question Randy.  Adding a methyl group to a oral steroid is a structural modification that makes it much more bioavailable by strongly inhibiting breakdown in the liver.  But the liver works overtime trying to break it down, and this is what causes the liver damage. M1T for instance is the methylated version of 1-testosterone.  Most illegal oral steroids like dianabol, anadrol, winstrol, etc are also methylated.



Thank you Jersey....  It makes a bit more sense now.  I take it that Methylated form yields better results.  Otherwise why manufacture it if it is going to be much more harsher on your liver?


----------

